# Olympic Lifting Chains



## rhoddydavies (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone uses Olympic Lifting Chains when doing squats or becnh press? If so are they worth buying? Where from?

Cheers


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

i didn't realise there was a specific type of chain.

there's shops that sell different sizes of chains, all the way up to ones used to anchor ships. From what I remember you're looking at around £100-300 for them, depending on how big and heavy you want them

they do look pretty fun though 

another alternative might be to use large elastic bands, but this may give a different feel to the movement


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Chain is better for beginners than bands, and kinder to the joints and CNS.

Most people use 5/8th inch chain in 5 foot lengths. We begged for a load from somebody because new your going to pay alot. How much you need depends on how strong you are.

We use 60-100kg for bench and squat. I wouldn't recommend more than 30% of your max to be chain weight.

M


----------



## rhoddydavies (Feb 25, 2009)

Just found some off the web :-

https://www2.exf-fitness.com/_0A2EA74070A54EDDA6681003C4763DC8/weighttraining/index.cfm?fuseaction=products.detail&pid=7230

Or would it be cheaper to make your own??


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

rhoddydavies said:


> Just found some off the web :-
> 
> https://www2.exf-fitness.com/_0A2EA74070A54EDDA6681003C4763DC8/weighttraining/index.cfm?fuseaction=products.detail&pid=7230
> 
> Or would it be cheaper to make your own??


Well we have 16 lengths of 60inch chain - so that's over £1500 from that place!

If possible find a scrap yard, dock yard, or someone who will give you some free. You'll need more than one pair of chains really.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

those military surplus shops might have something too?

there's one in nottingham which sells practically everything


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

gerg said:


> those military surplus shops might have something too?
> 
> there's one in nottingham which sells practically everything


I dont recall seeing any in Anchor supplies but they could be hidden in a dark corner for all i know. 

I actually bought some from B+Q but i only use them for bench /millitary press,so i think that mine weigh about 12kg each which is sufficient for me with a few plates each side.I think it cost me about 20odd quid.

I attach the chains to a bar clamp with a tie down strap so i can adjust the height of the chain,if that makes sense.


----------

